# GFS Lipstick Tube Pickups



## Stratman (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, I'm still fairly new to this site so i just wanted to start off by saying hey, 

anyways i just finished installing some gfs pro-tube "lipstick" pickups into my squire strat, they sound great, i just wanted to show you guys and gals how my guitar has turned out looking, also when i find a site that i can post audio clips on i made some very quick clips of my squire before and i'll make some from after the pro-tubes are in. Anyways your probabaly bored of me going on by now so without any further ado here's my squire


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Um...no picture man. Probably looks cool I bet!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You have to host the pictures elsewhere. Heres a thread with info on how to do that:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=613

Also, this probably isn't the best group to post in. You'd be better posting it in the Electrc Guitar section.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I've posted these pics before, but thought I'd add them into the mix again. This is a guitar I built years ago and just 'finished off' with the HipShot bridge and a GFS Pro-Tubes humbucker, wired in series/parallel. I LOVE the sound of the pup, very fresh and 'chimey' in series, and with a nice edge in parallel.



















-Mikey


----------

